# Bachman/lionel compatability



## captainrogers (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a lionel steam engine layout with fastrack. I want an F3 Diesel engine and can't afford a vintage one off the auction sites but Lionel currently doesn't offer new ones. My set only came with a 40 watt transformer. Bachmann has a F3 Santa Fe flyer with an 80 watt transformer. Will the Bachmann engine and rolling stock work on Lionel track?Also since they are both made in China now are Bachmann's as good as Lionel? Thanks all.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Bachmann engine will work fine on your track, I have a number of the Williams models, a Weaver, and a couple of Atlas models. They run as well on tubular and Fastrack as the Lionel and MTH engines.

Williams (by Bachmann) have a good reputation for reliability, I don't think you'll go wrong.


----------



## captainrogers (Oct 27, 2012)

John. I was looking at the set to get the higher wattage transformer and the engine but question. Will the Bachman rolling stock work on the Lionel Fast Track. Are there differences in the wheel flanges that would cause them not to work and also any problems coupling Bachman cars to Lionel engines and vice vesa. Thanks again.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

As far as I know all "O" scale has the same track width and all 3 rail "O" will work on any 3 rail "O" track or 3 rail "O27" track. 
Also All the 3 rail track used AC power and it compatible from one manufacturer to another. "O27" has the same track width but the rails are slightly lower. "O27" cars and engines are compatible but the track need a shim to be the same height as the "O" track
There is 2 rail "O" track and the power for it is DC. Any non powered cars would be compatible but any powered device would not be if it came from a DC set. Don T.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As long as you buy the 3-rail models, any O-gauge rolling stock should run on your rails. Note that some longer cars sometimes have issues with O27 curves, but very few in real life.

Two-rail O-gauge track and cars typically have scale wheels with much smaller flanges, and those don't work well at all on most 3-rail switches.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> As long as you buy the 3-rail models, any O-gauge rolling stock should run on your rails. Note that some longer cars sometimes have issues with O27 curves, but very few in real life.


With the 0/27 curves and also the o/27 switches, mostly in the curved part of the switch but some will have problems with going through the straight part also.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Williams trains are reasonbly priced. Never owned one. I wonder if Bachmann is offering there life time warranty on these!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have had a number of Williams and Atlas locomotives, still have a couple. They run fine on any track I've tried them on. My exposure has been tubular, Fastrack and Atlas track. For conventional operators, Williams stuff is hard to beat for value.


----------



## Fiolek (May 7, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have had a number of Williams and Atlas locomotives, still have a couple. They run fine on any track I've tried them on. My exposure has been tubular, Fastrack and Atlas track. For conventional operators, Williams stuff is hard to beat for value.


Hello. I run mth and Lionel trains. I USE Mth and Lionel remotes. How it is if i put Williams train on tbe track?. Can I operate it with mth or Lionel remote or I need new sepetate Williams remote? Thank you 
Adam


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Williams trains are conventional designed to operate off transformer handles and variable track voltage. With a TIU you could use the variable outputs to control track voltage. With TMCC or Legacy you would need an additional Powermaster or TPC which also can vary track voltage using your remote.
Last option is upgrade the engines with either TMCC or PS3 so they can run and be controlled exactly like your other engines.

Pete


----------



## Fiolek (May 7, 2020)

Norton said:


> Williams trains are conventional designed to operate off transformer handles and variable track voltage. With a TIU you could use the variable outputs to control track voltage. With TMCC or Legacy you would need an additional Powermaster or TPC which also can vary track voltage using your remote.
> Last option is upgrade the engines with either TMCC or PS3 so they can run and be controlled exactly like your other engines.
> 
> Pete


Thank you Peter. I understand now why I coudnt find any remote for Williams😊.


----------

